# DemonKiller Vapes



## DemonKiller Vapes

The First episode of Mixing With BLCK! I really hope you all enjoy. Please let me know in the comments if anyone tries this recipe. All products from www.blckvapour.co.za

If you guys like this series check out my other episodes:

Ep.2: https://www.ecigssa.co.za/demonkiller-vapes.t50132/#post-674577
Ep.3: https://www.ecigssa.co.za/demonkiller-vapes.t50132/#post-674578
Ep.4: https://www.ecigssa.co.za/demonkiller-vapes.t50132/#post-676179
Ep.5: https://www.ecigssa.co.za/demonkiller-vapes.t50132/#post-676879
Ep.6: https://www.ecigssa.co.za/demonkiller-vapes.t50132/#post-679414
Ep.7: https://www.ecigssa.co.za/demonkiller-vapes.t50132/#post-680945
Ep.8: https://www.ecigssa.co.za/demonkiller-vapes.t50132/#post-682902
Ep.9: https://www.ecigssa.co.za/demonkiller-vapes.t50132/#post-685568
Ep.10: https://www.ecigssa.co.za/demonkiller-vapes.t50132/#post-688084
Ep.11: https://www.ecigssa.co.za/demonkiller-vapes.t50132/page-2#post-690708
Ep.12: https://www.ecigssa.co.za/demonkiller-vapes.t50132/page-2#post-703882

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## DemonKiller Vapes

The second episode of Mixing With BLCK! I really hope you all enjoy. Please let me know in the comments if anyone tries this recipe. All products from www.blckvapour.co.za

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DemonKiller Vapes

The Third episode of Mixing With BLCK! I really hope you all enjoy. Please let me know in the comments if anyone tries this recipe. All products from www.blckvapour.co.za

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Awesome vid @DemonKiller Vapes 
Looking forward to more

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DemonKiller Vapes

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Awesome vid @DemonKiller Vapes
> Looking forward to more


Thanks A Lot Bro Appreciate the support!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DemonKiller Vapes

View attachment 132965

The Fourth episode of Mixing With BLCK ! I really hope you all enjoy. Please let me know in the comments if anyone tries this recipe.Just a note its a 3 day steep not 14 days. All products from www.blckvapour.co.za
View attachment 132559

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DemonKiller Vapes

The Fifth episode of Mixing With BLCK ! I really hope you all enjoy. Please let me know in the comments if anyone tries this recipe. All products from www.blckvapour.co.za

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance

DemonKiller Vapes said:


> The Fifth episode of Mixing With BLCK ! I really hope you all enjoy. Please let me know in the comments if anyone tries this recipe. All products from www.blckvapour.co.za
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 132734



Hi @DemonKiller Vapes, having watched some of your videos I'm starting to realise they are in fact a rather valuable resource. The recipes seem to be becoming more interesting and the video's are great in showing those new to DIY that its pretty easy and not as involved as one might think. Nice chilled vibe by the way.

If I may make a suggestion...
It would be nice to have all your stuff in one place. A single thread containing all these posts with an index and links to each recipe would be awesome. What do you think? Will sure help a lot when searching for a specific recipe if needed.

Keep up the good work.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Hi @DemonKiller Vapes 

@Raindance is right

It would be better if you posted all your reviews in a single thread in the following "Reviewers" subforum. 
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/reviewers/

Go have a look there how others have done it. And read the first sticky post at the top. New posts for each video contained in a single thread and you can maintain an index in the first post. (By editing the first post as you go). That makes it easier for people to find and refer back to.

Let us know if you would like us to help you by moving your existing posts into a thread there and get it going.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## DemonKiller Vapes

Silver said:


> Hi @DemonKiller Vapes
> 
> @Raindance is right
> 
> It would be better if you posted all your reviews in a single thread in the following "Reviewers" subforum.
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/reviewers/
> 
> Go have a look there how others have done it. And read the first sticky post at the top. New posts for each video contained in a single thread and you can maintain an index in the first post. (By editing the first post as you go). That makes it easier for people to find and refer back to.
> 
> Let us know if you would like us to help you by moving your existing posts into a thread there and get it going.



That would actually be greatly appreciated I'm very new to the forum thing but appreciate any help i can get!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

DemonKiller Vapes said:


> That would actually be greatly appreciated I'm very new to the forum thing but appreciate any help i can get!



Ok, will see what I can do

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Creating this thread for DemonKiller Vapes

Will be moving videos from other parts of the forum here.
They will appear above this post when done.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

There you go @DemonKiller Vapes
It's done
Your videos from other parts of the forum have been moved here.

In future, I suggest adding new videos as posts in this thread.
And if you want, perhaps consider creating an index in the first post of this thread - maybe right at the top. With direct links to each video in the thread. Just press the "Edit" button below the post.

To make a hotlink in your index, just go to the post where you added a new video and you will see in the bottom right a post number prefixed by #. Click on that and copy that URL. Then in your index, use the little icon in the editor that looks like a chain and you can make the text clickable.

Hope that makes sense

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## DemonKiller Vapes

Silver said:


> There you go @DemonKiller Vapes
> It's done
> Your videos from other parts of the forum have been moved here.
> 
> In future, I suggest adding new videos as posts in this thread.
> And if you want, perhaps consider creating an index in the first post of this thread - maybe right at the top. With direct links to each video in the thread. Just press the "Edit" button below the post.
> 
> To make a hotlink in your index, just go to the post where you added a new video and you will see in the bottom right a post number prefixzed by #. Click on that and copy that URL. Then in your index, use the little icon in the editor that looks like a chain and you can make the text clickable.
> 
> Hope that makes sense


 That does make sense and thank you so much for all the help since i joined here it has been incredible and i hope to keep contributing as much as possible!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

DemonKiller Vapes said:


> The Fourth episode of Mixing With BLCK ! I really hope you all enjoy. Please let me know in the comments if anyone tries this recipe. All products from www.blckvapour.co.za
> View attachment 132559




trying this tonight !

have all the concentrates and I'm a simple recipe lover !

thanks for sharing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DemonKiller Vapes

vicTor said:


> trying this tonight !
> 
> have all the concentrates and I'm a simple recipe lover !
> 
> thanks for sharing


My only piece of advise on that one is maybe try the guava a little lower unless you're into really BOLD flavors it can be a surprise when i'm not expecting it.But i really do love it!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hallucinated_

What a great thread.
Ima start watching tonight !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor

DemonKiller Vapes said:


> My only piece of advise on that one is maybe try the guava a little lower unless you're into really BOLD flavors it can be a surprise when i'm not expecting it.But i really do love it!



thanks for the advise but I will be making a tester first ...lol

gone are the days of me banging out 100ml's of something, paid my school fees !!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## DemonKiller Vapes

vicTor said:


> thanks for the advise but I will be making a tester first ...lol
> 
> gone are the days of me banging out 100ml's of something, paid my school fees !!


Ofcoarse

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DemonKiller Vapes

vicTor said:


> thanks for the advise but I will be making a tester first ...lol
> 
> gone are the days of me banging out 100ml's of something, paid my school fees !!


Just seen as well the flavor card is wrong its a 3 day steep not 14 ill be changing it asap but i do say in the vid overnight-3 days steep.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DemonKiller Vapes

The Sixth episode of Mixing With BLCK ! I really hope you all enjoy. Please let me know in the comments if anyone tries this recipe. 
All products from www.blckvapour.co.za 

This video was long enough so I left out the intro.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DemonKiller Vapes

The Seventh episode of Mixing With BLCK ! I really hope you all enjoy. Please let me know in the comments if anyone tries this recipe. 

All products from www.blckvapour.co.za


----------



## DemonKiller Vapes

The Eighth episode of Mixing With BLCK! I really hope you all enjoy. Please let me know in the comments if anyone tries this recipe. 
All products from www.blckvapour.co.za

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DemonKiller Vapes

The Ninth episode of Mixing With BLCK! I really hope you all enjoy. Please let me know in the comments if anyone tries this recipe. 
All products from www.blckvapour.co.za 

Sorry for the late upload!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DemonKiller Vapes

The tenth episode of Mixing With BLCK! I really hope you all enjoy. Please let me know in the comments if anyone tries this recipe or has any questions for next time. All products from www.blckvapour.co.za

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DemonKiller Vapes

The Eleventh episode of Mixing With BLCK! I really hope you all enjoy. Please let me know in the comments if anyone tries this recipe. All products from www.blckvapour.co.za

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DemonKiller Vapes

The Eleventh episode of Mixing With BLCK! I really hope you all enjoy. Please let me know in the comments if anyone tries this recipe. All products from www.blckvapour.co.za

Reactions: Like 1


----------

